# Harmony 880 and HR20



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

So, I'm considering the Harmony 880 for my new remote when I put the HR20 into the living room.

How will I do the colored buttons, and can I identify them in some way as their colors? If so, can someone show me a picture of how they do it?


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just add the label to the screen. Some have added the color to the backround however that will show on all your activities. If you still need a pic of how I did it I can get you one later when I get home.

I have also found this web site to be usefull in programing
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...rmony/list.cgi
There are many diffrent "desktops" so to speak some have used and I think they were also on this web site.

Hope it helps btw I love my 890 for my system does everything I need and more. Good luck!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Link didn't work. If you have a chance, I would like to see a picture.

What's the difference between 880 and 890?


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe just try remote central and search to the harmony. I will take a pic later today for you.

The only diffrence between them is the 890 is RF. It uses immiters so you can control behind doors etc. It uses Zwave RF so it will not control the HR20 via RF (I did look into that too)


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

My .02 .... The 880's IR strength is awesome.


----------



## michaelp68 (Jan 9, 2007)

I just got DTV as a new subscriber last week, with the HR20 for my main tv. At the same time, I got the Harmony 880, as well.

The 880 works fine. There is a screen with buttons you can label anything you want, including the colors, which I've done. Works great. Easy. For example, the screen says yellow. I push that button for the 'yellow' button. Can't be any more simple.

For the screen on the 880 remote, which has 8 unassigned buttons, I think I labeled and assigned buttons for the 4 colors, List, Format, Active and Back. That way, the key things I wanted from the HR20 remote that don't already have assigned buttons on the 880 now have assigned buttons on the 880.

Have fun.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


----------



## cynical2 (Oct 16, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


I've heard that too. But I've had my 880 for about a year and never seen the issue. I drop it in it's base every couple of days when I get to bed, and it's fully charged the next morning. I've never needed to give any special attention to getting it perfectly seated...


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


I read that to but have not had any problems with mine either. I just make sure it is firmly in the cradle.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

If you need to build macros on the 880/890, I have put some documents together with screen shots in this thread...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80089

Basically you are building another activity.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Cool stuff. I'm mostly concerned about making the YRBG buttons "obvious" and such.


----------



## HD-DVR Fan (Jan 19, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


I have a problem charging my 880. When I place it on it's base, it just "pops" back up. I just place a small power adapter on the LCD which adds just enough weight so the remote charges properly. Other than that, I love my 880.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

HD-DVR Fan said:


> I have a problem charging my 880. When I place it on it's base, it just "pops" back up. I just place a small power adapter on the LCD which adds just enough weight so the remote charges properly. Other than that, I love my 880.


Harmony has said that there was a bad lot of charging bases. Call them, and I bet they will send you a new one.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


Nope call logitech and have them send a new base. But only do that if you have problems. It is simple to see if you will have problems. Just put the remote in the cradle. If it does not charge and you have to futz with it, contact them for a new base. One I got my new base, it charges every time I put the remote in the cradle.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> So, I'm considering the Harmony 880 for my new remote when I put the HR20 into the living room.
> 
> How will I do the colored buttons, and can I identify them in some way as their colors? If so, can someone show me a picture of how they do it?


I programmed them to the main screen. There are 4 buttons on each side. The left & right page arrows at the bottom of the screen page to the next set of buttons if you program more than 8.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Cool stuff. I'm mostly concerned about making the YRBG buttons "obvious" and such.


Go into the Satellite config, change buttons, press more button options, you can add the YBRG, List, Active in there at the bottom of the main default list. To get to them, turn on the system. The buttons will be on the LCD screen. To get to the channel buttons, press media.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


Cappy, short answer is no.

I have my base on a flat surface and when I lay the remote in there it gives a visual clue that it is indeed in contact with the recharger. Once or twice I have had to move it a bit in the cradle, but I have never had the type of experience you read about.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The Harmony 885 is difficult to find in the U.S., but it already has the four color buttons in place of the up/down arrow buttons beneath the display.

I find if I clean the contacts on both the remote and the charging base, I rarely have problems with my 880.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> Cool stuff. I'm mostly concerned about making the YRBG buttons "obvious" and such.


The YRBG buttons are easy to do. The hard part is the Press and hold trickplay functions. Sometimes I can do it, sometimes I can't. All in all, I really like the remote, it allowed me to put away about six others.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I think I'm convinced. I'm gonna look for a good price on one, but first I'll look for this Harmony 885 that was mentioned. Sounds interesting.

Edited: I found it at Newegg for $180. Good price?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16880100772&ATT=80-100-772&CMP=OTC-Froogle


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I think I'm convinced. I'm gonna look for a good price on one, but first I'll look for this Harmony 885 that was mentioned. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Edited: I found it at Newegg for $180. Good price?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16880100772&ATT=80-100-772&CMP=OTC-Froogle


Amazon:
$155 +free shipping.

Edit: oops, thats for the 880. $180 is probably good for the 885, as it is typically hard to find. I think the colored buttons are cool on the 885, but I don't think I would like losing the extra up and down arrows that are where the 885's color buttons are on the 880. I use the extra up and down for an extra volume control. (One for the TV volume, and one for the receiver volume.) FWIW.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> What's the difference between 880 and 890?


890 has RF capabilities, but won't control the HR20 directly using RF.

890 is also at least $100 more.

I can't find the thread right now but there is one, if not more, that have a new background image you can d/l for the 880 that gives you the colors, at least visually, and then you can program the corresponding buttons to be the colors. This is what I've done. I wouldn't trade my 880 for anything.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Link didn't work. If you have a chance, I would like to see a picture.
> 
> What's the difference between 880 and 890?


Here is the pic I said I would get for you. Sorry for the PQ as it is hard to get a close up but you can get the idea. I also am including a couple backrounds I found you may want to use but remember they will be on all screens (unless you find the 885) Make sure you check voltage on it as I kind of remember there being some issues with that since it is made for euroupe.

Good luck!


----------



## slapshot1959 (Jan 24, 2006)

Any tips on getting an 880 to control both an HR20 and an H20 in the same room? Have been unsuccessful so far doing that with the Harmony software. I did find the thread on how to do it with the Directv remotes,but obviously would like to use the 880 for that.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

slapshot1959 said:


> Any tips on getting an 880 to control both an HR20 and an H20 in the same room? Have been unsuccessful so far doing that with the Harmony software. I did find the thread on how to do it with the Directv remotes,but obviously would like to use the 880 for that.


You can use the post below as a guideline and setup your HR20 to use the secondary code.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79330


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm thinking of waiting for the 885, but seeing your pics--it's pretty clear... I could go that way too.

Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I had the charging issue with my 880, cleaning the contacts didn't matter. Called Logitech, got new charging base and battery, new base worked perfect every time, no fudging around with the remote needed. 890 is IR & RF, the 880 is IR only. If you use the colored dots on the screen, they will show up on EVERY single screen in all devices and activities. Why not use the area used to store favorite channels? Then you could create a colored area to put in the box for the channel logo? For me, I did type the name, and I now do the same with the 1000.
Great remotes either way.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Tom_S said:


> The YRBG buttons are easy to do. The hard part is the Press and hold trickplay functions. Sometimes I can do it, sometimes I can't. All in all, I really like the remote, it allowed me to put away about six others.


In some cases like this the harmony will have to "learn" the button press via IR.


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


I had this problem. According to Logitech, it's a known issue, but they probably fixed it by now. My replacement has not had this problem and I am overall happy with the remote. However, every once in awhile while peforming an activity, something doesn't power on or power off properly. Anyone have suggestions? I've changed Directv receivers and A/V receivers in the past year, only thing constant is my Panasonix TX50PU Plasma. I've tried adjusting power delay settings, but to no avail. It happens with anything from the HR20, TV or A/V receiver.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> There's a review that says it's difficult to get it to charge in its base. Is that still the case?


I had that problem once... difficult to get to charge... i just cleaned the contacts that are on the remote and base and its just fine


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

ITrot said:


> I had that problem once... difficult to get to charge... i just cleaned the contacts that are on the remote and base and its just fine


Make sure when it starts to charge that all the activitiy icons stay disappeared. If they come back, then it's not charging. This often happens to me and I need to give it an extra touch to continue charging properly. As others said, make sure the base is on a flat surface.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Just had the winning bid on a Harmony 885 (with the colored buttons) on ebay for £82. Not bad. (Hope shipping isn't terrible, though.)


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Just had the winning bid on a Harmony 885 (with the colored buttons) on ebay for £82. Not bad. (Hope shipping isn't terrible, though.)


What's that in dollars? Hope yours comes with the correct charger for US outlets...


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> What's that in dollars?


As of last Friday morning's exchange rate (the most recent I've got handy), it's $158.43. Plus shipping.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Turns out it was an 880 he picked up in Canada, and he listed it as 885.  He refunded my money instantly, however. Nice "chap." 

I continue to look....


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got two 880s, and both have had no problems charging. I DID let one go completely dead though and it had a corrupt image on the LCD and refused to do anything else including recharge. I took the Battery out, then put it back in. That 880 then charged up and has been working fine ever since.

One thing I'll say about the Harmonys is that their web site will not always know your electonic device. I bought a new Samsung 40" LCD that the harmony software did not have in it's database. It suggested another samsung model which worked for the basic TV function, but did not know of all my inputs. I eventually found discrete commands for those inputs (for a Pronto, which I also have) on remotecentral.com. I copied them into the Pronto's software, uploaded them to the Pronto, then used the Pronto to teach them to the Harmony 880.

My guess is that the next Harmony owner that buys the same TV as mine WILL find that model number with the discrete inputs and ON/OFF. If it's you, you are welcome! ;-)


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Can you not teach it buttons? Is it not a learning remote as well?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Can you not teach it buttons? Is it not a learning remote as well?


Yes it is.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Can you not teach it buttons? Is it not a learning remote as well?


Cap,
By default the YRBG buttons are already there. I will put togetther a screen shot doc for you, but it is really very easy to do and it will make perfect sense when it is completed.

When the system is powered up, the LCD screen goes into a Sat user mode. At that screen, my YBRG, Acitve, and List buttons are on the LCD that align with the side buttons.

Yes the 880/890 are also learning remotes.

Just remember when you select the devices, the HR20 make is a Directv PVR, model HR20-700. This will be the be the main thing to remember for the HR20. All other devices will program in by make and model. I beleive the second, if you have two, model number is HR20-700S3. This will set up two HR20's both in IR mode.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, the 880s can learn buttons, but if the software doesn't know your device and the original remote doesn't know the discrete codes, then you've got to find another device that does and use IT to teach those codes to the harmony.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

So, you're saying trying to get an 885 won't do much for me, because the 880 will give me the colored buttons, just in the LCD window, and I'm going to extra time and expense for nothing, is that it?


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope you have great eyes. The captions on the buttons are very small, and hard to see, especially at night. I had this remote for about three days, and returned it.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't use a remote in the dark. I'm used to using sign language and often watch TV with my brother, who is deaf. Turning out the lights and watching TV is like duct-taping one's mouth and watching TV. 

So long as the buttons are in a good place, my thumb will remember.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> So long as the buttons are in a good place, my thumb will remember.


The buttons are fine and the remote is backlit - as soon as you pick it up the light comes on (including the backlight for the LCD screen). I LOVE my 880 - it runs everything, sets the inputs properly, switches over my AV receiver inputs and modes, and even turns my Xbox 360 on and off.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Capmeister, I've had great experiences with the Harmony 880. I've been hanging around in another forum on this site for a while and didn't see your thread. I think you'll find the web-based setup is excellent, though someone with your level of experience isn't just going to want the default settings. 

Some people have created a screen background with red,yellow,green and blue areas behind where the soft buttons go. I don't care for that myself but others like it. 

The only negative for me has been that the 880 has a single IR emitter which is weaker than the standard DirecTV remote or the old Tivo Peanut. It is also much much weaker than my old Sony RM-AV2000 which could be pointing 180 degrees away, 10 feet away and still work. You'll have to be more careful while aiming, and as for me I pull out the RC34 remote for critical things like forced updates. 

Harmony 890 is an IR remote, but is more expensive. 

I'm a true fan of this remote - PM me if you want to chat more about it.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

DaHound said:


> I hope you have great eyes. The captions on the buttons are very small, and hard to see, especially at night. I had this remote for about three days, and returned it.


You also have the ability to change the size of the font to make it eaiser to read


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> So, you're saying trying to get an 885 won't do much for me, because the 880 will give me the colored buttons, just in the LCD window, and I'm going to extra time and expense for nothing, is that it?


You are correct. If you like, when I get home I will take a picture of the LCD screen and post it...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Spanky_Partain said:


> You are correct. If you like, when I get home I will take a picture of the LCD screen and post it...


Okay. But, if I didn't need to use the LCD screen for those, wouldn't I have other things to put there?


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Cap,
The newer 880's have excellent IR coverage and you should be able to use it accross the room and not have to point directly at your equipment. And you should be able to use it for CE 02468 updates as well.

The LCD screen displays two columns - each columns contains four commands per page for a total of eight commands. You can set up multiple pages that can easily be scrolled to. More than enough room for all your commands.

The hard buttons will control Menu, Exit, Guide, Info, Volume up-down, Channel up-down, Previous, Mute, Rewind, Forward, Skip back, Skip Forward, Stop, Record, Play, Pause, Numbers 1 through 0, dash(on the Clear key) and Enter.

Learning to use the web interface or Desktop Software to program the 880 takes a little time but no big deal.

Pete


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

So other than the colored buttons, what might I put in the LCD area?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> And you should be able to use it for CE 02468 updates as well.


I have, for every single one. 



> So other than the colored buttons, what might I put in the LCD area?


Anything you want. For that matter, you can program the "hard" buttons to do anything you might want as well - for instance, I programmed the "+" button to be a "-" (dash) button for easy double-dash deletes. Each button can perform multiple functions as well - some folks used that functionality to get a pseudo-one button Guide before the new toggle feature was put into the HR20 software.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

WARNING:

Harmony has recently changed their software so multiple one button commands are no longer supported. If you have this functionality now, you'll lose if you update your remote.

See this thread for more info:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?5403

Pete


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> WARNING:
> 
> Harmony has recently changed their software so multiple one button commands are no longer supported. If you have this functionality now, you'll lose if you update your remote.
> 
> Pete


Please be more specific. I updated my remotes last night and they work fine for the buttons I pushed.

Edit
Are you talking about holding down the skip forward/back button, release, push once again and it not jumping to end/begining type of scenarios?


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> So other than the colored buttons, what might I put in the LCD area?


Depends upon what devices you have in your Activity. In my "Watch TV" Activity I have commands to change the TV's inputs, bring up the TV's Menu,TV scroll commands, the Bose amp's Mute and On/Off, and the HR20 Red, Green, Yellow, Blue commands, and the HR20 Back, Active and List commands.

The Bose amp volumn commands are mapped to the volumn hardkey on the 880 and the TV's volumn commands are mapped to the up and down arrow keys on the 880.

Also have the another amp in the bedroom that I can control with LCD commands and the help of a non Harmony IR repeater from the living room to the bedroom.

I put the HR20 Red, Green, Yellow, Blue commands on page one of the LCD screen and altogether have four pages of commands in "Watch TV."

You can put the LCD commands in any order you want when you setup your 880. You also name them but make sure you don't use any special characters or spaces in your names.

Pete


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Please be more specific. I updated my remotes last night and they work fine for the buttons I pushed.
> 
> Edit
> Are you talking about holding down the skip forward/back button, release, push once again and it not jumping to end/begining type of scenarios?


Spanky, Check out this thread:
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?5403

Pete


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Spanky, Check out this thread:
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?5403
> 
> Pete


Yep, that happened a while back. That is what prompted me to write the work around document on writing macros for the harmony.

See the link in post number 10 in this thread. In the other thread starting at post 9 are three attached documents showing how to make a new activity and building a macro to get around the change mentioned in your link about the multiple IR commands with a single button push. There is always a way, just got to figure it out....  At least most of the time!

Cap,
Here is a snapshot of the screen that lists the buttons we need...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

All looks pretty good. Thanks, Spanky.


----------



## mbhelfman (Feb 24, 2007)

Speaking of the 880...

This is my equipment set up: 

Panasonic TH-50PX50U TV
Directv HR20 Receiver
Onkyno TX-SR604

As of note, I have changed Directv receivers and A/V Receivers the past year, the only thing that has not changed is the TV. Every once in while, one of the devices in any given activity doesn't power on or power off properly and I need to use HELP to fix. I had increased all the power delay settings and the Inter-device settings for all of the devices, yet I continue to have this issue. Going through the help menu's always fixes the problem, but it's become quite annoying.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Guys, I got my Harmony 885 today. A couple of odd things...

It keeps the military time and won't set PM/AM... maybe because it's a European model.

Also...I can't seem to program the +/CLEAR button to be dash (for deletes and channel numbers) no matter what I do.

As well, once I've added something to the custom screen, how do I take it off?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Cap,

Are you going directly to the web or using the software?

I prefer the web programing over the software on the PC.

Go to this link for login.
http://members.harmonyremote.com/Ea... 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)

Attached are screen shots of how to do what you are looking to do...

If you do not have Word or need more help, just let me know...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, that was the problem. The websoftware is much better. Can I uninstall the PC software?

I have my HR20 down as a PVR (HR-20) not Sat (HR20-700). I tried that first, and no buttons worked. Could be because this is an 885 and not an 880. The colored buttons are nice. 

It still shows the time in military time, and the internal clock seems to suck. 

But it's working!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Yeah, that was the problem. The websoftware is much better. Can I uninstall the PC software?
> 
> I have my HR20 down as a PVR (HR-20) not Sat (HR20-700). I tried that first, and no buttons worked. Could be because this is an 885 and not an 880. The colored buttons are nice.
> 
> ...


I am not sure you want to un-install, I think it may still use the PC software for some things, like when it checks for software version prior to doing the download. If it is not there it may not work.

If you try it and it works, let me know.

I may have mentioned that "I" removed the software in earlier posts. THAT IS INCORRECT! I have not. I merely disabled the option of auto starting so I can plug the Harmony in and the software won't come up.

Another misguided post of mine! Tom is going to *slap* me now! :nono2:


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> So, I'm considering the Harmony 880 for my new remote when I put the HR20 into the living room.
> 
> How will I do the colored buttons, and can I identify them in some way as their colors? If so, can someone show me a picture of how they do it?


I picked up the Logitech 360 remote. It's intented to be used with an XBox360, but it already has 4 colored buttons. Setup was simple and I still have 4 (red, blue, green, yellow) colored buttons on the remote.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> I picked up the Logitech 360 remote. It's intented to be used with an XBox360, but it already has 4 colored buttons. Setup was simple and I still have 4 (red, blue, green, yellow) colored buttons on the remote.


Look closely though ... The yellow buttons is also prelabeled as the Guide button, so you'll probably want to add GUIDE as one of the LCD buttons. I agree, though, with the location of the BACK button and the four color buttons, this makes a perfect remote for the HR20.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I will not uninstall the software, just disable it the autostart.  Thanks.

Another quick question: once or twice when picking up the remote it seemed to restart itself. Is it supposed to do that?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's probably just "waking-up", not "restarting". These remotes have motion sensors that turn-on the backlightng so you don't have to fumble for the Glow button. Depending on the model, you may be able to turn off motion-sensing or adjust the timing - how long the backlight stays on.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

drew2k said:


> It's probably just "waking-up", not "restarting". These remotes have motion sensors that turn-on the backlightng so you don't have to fumble for the Glow button. Depending on the model, you may be able to turn off motion-sensing or adjust the timing - how long the backlight stays on.


No, it actually rebooted, and reset the time to Saturday.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> No, it actually rebooted, and reset the time to Saturday.


Hmm...
My 880 has never done that. Maybe the 885 doesn't like it in the States! :lol:

The only thing I can think of is that maybe the rechargable battery is loose, or making intermittent contact (I am assuming it has the same battery). Maybe a quick clean of the internal contacts??
All I got.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

For some Harmony remotes, the loose battery problem is well documented. If your battery rattles around in it's compartment, try shimming with hard paper stock such as a match book cover cut to size as a work around.


----------



## jeffp18 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Thanks for all of the valuable info I've already picked up while reading this thread! My question is this:

When setting up my 880 to work with the HR20, do I need a separate device entry for both "satellite" and "PVR"? If not, which (sat or pvr) should I choose? If it aids in responding my specific model is HR20-700S.

Krgds,
Jeff


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

jeffp18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thanks for all of the valuable info I've already picked up while reading this thread! My question is this:
> 
> ...


Nope, just one entry. Use PVR. The important part is that you use "HR20-700" to look up the codes at Harmony. Later, you can change the name of the device to anything you want.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

I had the reboot problem as well. I called Logitech and they said to fold a piece of paper at the end of the battery, so the battery is putting more pressure on the contacts. Pretty cheesey, but it did work.



DishDog said:


> For some Harmony remotes, the loose battery problem is well documented. If your battery rattles around in it's compartment, try shimming with hard paper stock such as a match book cover cut to size as a work around.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

cygnusloop said:


> Nope, just one entry. Use PVR. The important part is that you use "HR20-700" to look up the codes at Harmony. Later, you can change the name of the device to anything you want.


I tried HR20-700 and it didn't work. I had to use HR-20. But, this IS an 885, not an 880.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> I tried HR20-700 and it didn't work. I had to use HR-20. But, this IS an 885, not an 880.


Interesting. I guess it's a different database for the 885. Not really a surprise, I guess.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

This just post on Remote Central Site:
"Response (Omar - Supervisor) 04/03/2007 11:21 AM
Dear Craig,

I just want to provide you with an update. The option to map 1 button to send commands to multiple devices will be re-introduced. It is currently scheduled for release by the end of July 2007. I will keep you posted and let you know once I have an exact date.

Regards,

Harmony Technical Support"


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The only thing I used that for was to send "guide" twice. The need for that fortunately went away about the same time that Logitech dropped the feature.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

DishDog said:


> This just post on Remote Central Site:
> "Response (Omar - Supervisor) 04/03/2007 11:21 AM
> Dear Craig,
> 
> ...


Good find DishDog. That really ticked me off when it went away. Now I can get rid of the Macro I had to build and put in as a seperate Activity. Now I will be able to stay in the same Activity! YIPPIE!

This will make it easy for other users to be able to turn CC on/off in the same Activity as well!


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Has anyone thought about using the XBox 360 Harmony remote to control an HR20? It has four colored buttons which just happen to be red, yellow, green, and blue. I don't have any experience with harmony remotes, but I'd imaging that it would make a great HR20 remote!

Any thoughts?


----------



## derekLSU (Apr 10, 2007)

Is this an appropriate forum to get help troubleshooting the set-up of my Harmony 880 with Tivo Series 2 and new DirecTV H20 HD receiver?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

derekLSU said:


> Is this an appropriate forum to get help troubleshooting the set-up of my Harmony 880 with Tivo Series 2 and new DirecTV H20 HD receiver?


I'm sure many of us would help.  I'm still new to the Harmony, but ask away.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

code4code5 said:


> Has anyone thought about using the XBox 360 Harmony remote to control an HR20? It has four colored buttons which just happen to be red, yellow, green, and blue. I don't have any experience with harmony remotes, but I'd imaging that it would make a great HR20 remote!
> 
> Any thoughts?


From eariler in this thread:


drew2k said:


> BreezeCJ said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up the Logitech 360 remote. It's intented to be used with an XBox360, but it already has 4 colored buttons. Setup was simple and I still have 4 (red, blue, green, yellow) colored buttons on the remote.
> ...


----------



## derekLSU (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks I finally found a posting on the TIVO site that solved my problem of the past few days. I'll outline it real quick in case others ask in this forum.

To allow TIVO DVR/DVD Series 2 to control the DirectTV H20 HD receiver take the following steps:

1: using TIVO on-screen menu for "Settings" select 'Channel Changing" and set IR code equal to 100074C. Note: Use TIVO.com Help for more details on this step.
2: Unplug DirectTV H20 receiver for 30 seconds
3: Use "Restart" feature of TIVO from on-screen menu (will take about 10 minutes to complete restart TIVO)
While waiting for re-start move the IR emitters location to be 1"-2" right of DirectTV IR window (round plastic hole). In other words, not directly in front.

So the problem was NOT my Harmony 880 it was the fact that DirecTV is going out of their way to make it difficult for TIVO to work with their newer receivers. They refused to give me the IR code that would control the H20. Thank goodness a TIVO user figured this out and posted the solution in thier forums.

By the way, love my Harmony 880! It's a lfe saver when the parents or a baby sitter comes over. No more need to write down complex instructions for how to watch a movie or change the channel! I just need to get a replacement base as mine charges only intermittently.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Logitech Reccommend Backup Proceedure as posted on Remote Central:
To save a back up of your configuration, please follow these steps:

1. Open an Internet browser page and go to www.logitech.com
2. Move your mouse over the "Products" link, then move your mouse down to "Harmony Remote Controls" then click on "Member Login" on the list to the right.
3. Log in to the account.
4. Click on "Update my Remote" on the left side of the page.
5. In Windows XP SP2 blocks the download, click on the pale yellow bar near your address bar and download the file.
6. Save the file called "Update.EZHex" to a convenient place on your computer.
7. When you need to restore your configuration, open the Harmony Remote software and minimize it. Go to the saved Update.EZHex file and double click on it to run the update. The software has to be open when you run the update file.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

You missed a noteworthy follow-up,, if you have trouble getting the ezhex file:

Log into you account on http://members.harmonyremote.com
Click "Update"
Click "Troubleshoot"
Select "The remote control software didn't open automatically" and click "Next"
A link to the Update.EZHex file will appear. Right click and select "Save Target As..."


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Quick question to you 880 users... how often do you place/should one place the remote in the charger?


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

On average, it seems to be about once every 5-6 days. I'll put it on before I go to sleep. However, if I give it a good workout, like skipping in between pitches in a baseball game, it'll be more frequent. Obviously, if you see only 1 bar, try to find time to place it there for an hour or 2.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Is it true that the Logitech software won't work under Vista? I looked at Logitech's website, and they claim no support for Vista.

Pretty silly - I have Vista, and I can't use this product.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Is it true that the Logitech software won't work under Vista? I looked at Logitech's website, and they claim no support for Vista.
> 
> Pretty silly - I have Vista, and I can't use this product.


This was on the Logitech Forum from MarkHarmony:

"The harmony software will work with Vista. You'll be able to install it, run the connectivity check, upgrade the firmware and update the remote. The only reason why we don't claim it to be fully compatible with Vista yet is because the harmony software won't work if Vista is in Aero mode. Aero is the 3-D graphical environment. If you launch the harmony software while in Aero mode, Vista will exit Aero mode. Not a huge deal, however, it's a bit annoying. Logitech will be releasing version 7.3 of the harmony client software around the end of April. This version of the client will be fully compatible with Vista."


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

DD - Thanks...


----------



## MarkJones (Jul 17, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Pretty silly - I have Vista, and I can't use this product.


You should be able to access all the functions the software provides using a browser instead, regardless of whether it's XP or Vista.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's the link:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/US/EN,CRID=2109,contentid=10174


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry if this is already answered, but I didn't see it.

Can the Harmony 880 be tweaked to send the button presses such that the "press and hold" commands work? I read recently that it's possible to have a "skip to tick" option, but when I tried it with my 880 it didn't work. I suspect it's a timing thing with the IR signal.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> Sorry if this is already answered, but I didn't see it.
> 
> Can the Harmony 880 be tweaked to send the button presses such that the "press and hold" commands work? I read recently that it's possible to have a "skip to tick" option, but when I tried it with my 880 it didn't work. I suspect it's a timing thing with the IR signal.


Tbe way I do it is to hold the button down and then press it quickly again...same effect..It's a workaround.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Quick question to you 880 users... how often do you place/should one place the remote in the charger?


Generally every night. But I have left it off for over a week. The first bar on the battery meter goes away pretty quick, but the second and third seem to last a while, for me.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Quick question to you 880 users... how often do you place/should one place the remote in the charger?


Since I don't have power easily accessible to my lounge chair and table, I usually charge mine when it gets down to one bar. That said, I charge maybe once every 5 days or so, depending on how much usage its had. Personally, I wish there was a battery replacement option (regular alkaline batteries) for the unit. But, I'll live with the rechargable one, since it's the first universal remote that I've had that my wife can use.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Quick question to you 880 users... how often do you place/should one place the remote in the charger?


About every 4-5 days.

Is it me or is it near impossible to get the remote in the charger the right way? I even got a 2nd charger, but every 4-5 days is the battle to get it situated in it correctly.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

I've had my 880 for a few months. No cradle trouble, sloppy battery, etc. It works exactly as advertised. I place it in the charging cradle every night when I turn off the system for the evening so I can't speak to how often charging is required. I must have 15 different "Universal" remotes I've tried over the years. Every one required me to keep the original remotes around for one special function or another. The 880 is the first one that allowed me to get rid of EVERY original remote.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> About every 4-5 days.
> 
> Is it me or is it near impossible to get the remote in the charger the right way? I even got a 2nd charger, but every 4-5 days is the battle to get it situated in it correctly.


Must be you :lol:. I've never had a problem getting it into the charger. Just lays right in there!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> About every 4-5 days.
> 
> Is it me or is it near impossible to get the remote in the charger the right way? I even got a 2nd charger, but every 4-5 days is the battle to get it situated in it correctly.


Hmmm...
There was a known issue with some bad charger bases a while back, that had that problem. Harmony was replacing them for free. With mine, I just kinda have to toss it in the general direction of the base and it seats fine and charges.

I would say you have a bad charger base, but if you have two bases...??? Might be worth a call to Harmony.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

My remote beeps when it's seated correctly in the charger, so if I don't hear the beep right away, I just slide the remote a little bit and repeat until I hear the beep.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

drew2k said:


> My remote beeps when it's seated correctly in the charger, so if I don't hear the beep right away, I just slide the remote a little bit and repeat until I hear the beep.


I do the same thing with my wife, except it's not with my 880, and she doesn't beep.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

First time set up?

Since I have yet to even receive my ordered H880.

How long did the first set up take?

I have a number of "JP1" remotes that I have programed but with the color screen and the very very low price of the factory refurb devices being sold on Amazon and J&R I could not turn down the offer. ($100+S/H)

--David


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> Hmmm...
> There was a known issue with some bad charger bases a while back, that had that problem. Harmony was replacing them for free. With mine, I just kinda have to toss it in the general direction of the base and it seats fine and charges.
> 
> I would say you have a bad charger base, but if you have two bases...??? Might be worth a call to Harmony.


I have a problem with mine from time to time as well. I'll put the 880 in the cradle, go to walk away and then hear the beeping. I just usually have to tap once or twice and then it is good to go.

I charge it every night or when I am not going to be using it. There are those times when it is left off the charger overnight but it still has plenty of juice, I have never tested to see how long it can go without a charge.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> First time set up?
> 
> Since I have yet to even receive my ordered H880.
> 
> ...


David, at $99, I would jump all over it. Logitech is a pretty good company to deal with so if there are problems, they should be responsive. I got mine from hideflifestyle.com for $129, which I though was a good deal at the time (2 months ago). Though mine was new, I would have gone the refurb route for 30% savings.

To your question about how long to set it up, go online to Logitech.com and set-up an account. From there, configure your different components so when your remote comes, all you need to do is update it. Set-up on line is maybe 30 minutes. Uploading updates is about 5 minutes and you would be ready to go.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

It took me about 45 minutes to set things as I wanted the first time--partly because I was stupid.  (I was trying to get it to learn a button while the source remote was in RF mode--DUMB!)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You should be able to set up much of the programming using the web interface before you receive the remote. It will be stored on Logitech's web site and you can update as necessary when you connect the remote to your computer.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

My apologies if this has been covered somewhere in this 5 page thread. Has anybody upgraded from one Harmony to another? I have the 659 and have just ordered the 880. Do I need to go through the entire process again, or can I use the setup form the 659 to program the 880?


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

When you start up your Harmony software, go to the remote setting tab, then my remote. There you will be able to change your remote to the 880.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

JFHughes08088 said:


> When you start up your Harmony software, go to the remote setting tab, then my remote. There you will be able to change your remote to the 880.


Very cool. That will save me a bunch of time. Thanks.


----------



## snowfan (Apr 27, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> First time set up?
> 
> Since I have yet to even receive my ordered H880.
> 
> ...


Mine took me about an hour. I recommend doing this when you have a lot of time. You will find that you want to create macros and that can take some time to get right. Also once I got it set up, I started to think of other macros I wanted. I kept a log of everything I wanted and went in and made changes and then uploaded and tested it every week. So finally after a bout a month I had it perfect. For example I created a button that hits the 30s skip 5 times. Also there are going to be less used features of a device that you need that you forget to add to an activity. I was always playing around with the layout as well.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

The hardest thing for me was to get away from thinking in terms of macro's and moving to Locitech's "Activity" based process. I like telling the software what devices I have, then telling it which ones are used for what functions within a given activity. Next, I will probably map X-10 light commands to every activity so I can make those controls without having to go out to devices, select X-10, etc, etc.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

I have searched every where any hints on how to control multil DirecTV devices with the H880?

Aka: [email protected] R10's and [email protected]


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> I have searched every where any hints on how to control multil DirecTV devices with the H880?
> 
> Aka: [email protected] R10's and [email protected]


Just setup another watch tv activity for each.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

The trouble is both of the R10's use the same IR code and the Harmony remote wants the device(s) set to device "0" and using the DirecTV[Tivo peanut] remote I have set the two R10's as device #1 and #2 and I hope that by this time next year that these two devices will be upgraded to HD recorders so that leaves the question of how do to the same with the HR20.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

First, you set up all the different devices you have. Then, you set up 'activities" and tell the Harmony what devices are used in that activity. I have not tried it but I'm sure you can use a device in more than 1 activity. If you own the 880, Logitech has decent CSR help. Give them a call and they will walk you through what you are trying to do. Take advantage of their support - It's a toll free call.


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

calidelphia said:


> Just setup another watch tv activity for each.


Calidelphia....Similarly.... Can I set up an activity to 'watch tv' in another room, obviously w/ a different setup? (my bedroom setup in my sig)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can set up, I think, 16 activities, and carry the remote from room to room. You'll only get into trouble if some of the remote codes from one room carry over into another room. It does a pretty good job of figuring it out - better than I thought it would - but it does get confused if you don't turn off everything in one room before going into another. So Mom was right, turn off the lights when you leave the room!


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Quick question to you 880 users... how often do you place/should one place the remote in the charger?


This is from the FAQs on Logitechs support page:



> Can I place my remote in the base station whenever it is not in use?
> 
> You can leave the remote in its base station, where it will charge, whenever it is not in use. This will not decrease the life of the battery and it will ensure the remote is always fully powered.
> 
> FAQID=670


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> The trouble is both of the R10's use the same IR code and the Harmony remote wants the device(s) set to device "0" and using the DirecTV[Tivo peanut] remote I have set the two R10's as device #1 and #2 and I hope that by this time next year that these two devices will be upgraded to HD recorders so that leaves the question of how do to the same with the HR20.


Can you put one unit in standby while you control the other R10 with a seperate activity?


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> About every 4-5 days.
> 
> Is it me or is it near impossible to get the remote in the charger the right way? I even got a 2nd charger, but every 4-5 days is the battle to get it situated in it correctly.


I have the exact same problem. I have to move it around in the cradle a few times to get the beep and the recharge screen. This is the second cradle I've had the first was the same thing. They sent me a "redisigned" one but I have the same problem. But it does work after a few moves.


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

digibob said:


> I have the exact same problem. I have to move it around in the cradle a few times to get the beep and the recharge screen. This is the second cradle I've had the first was the same thing. They sent me a "redisigned" one but I have the same problem. But it does work after a few moves.


I had an 885 with this issue. I called tech support and asked for a new charger and was sent a replacement 880 as well. I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

calidelphia said:


> Can you put one unit in standby while you control the other R10 with a seperate activity?


Not an option in my setup as other family members may be watching the 'other' unit else where in the house as all of my video equipment is on an internal 'UHF' distrubution system and using 'IR' repeaters to control the devices from (most any) room in my home.

--David


----------



## calidelphia (Feb 17, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> Not an option in my setup as other family members may be watching the 'other' unit else where in the house as all of my video equipment is on an internal 'UHF' distrubution system and using 'IR' repeaters to control the devices from (most any) room in my home.
> 
> --David


Wow. That's a head scratcher. I would call Logitech on that one.


----------



## CobraGuy (Apr 23, 2007)

JFHughes08088 said:


> Next, I will probably map X-10 light commands to every activity so I can make those controls without having to go out to devices, select X-10, etc, etc.


Are you saying that...for example...you hit "watch tv" and it turns on your tv and associated equipment and dims your lights?

If that's what you're saying, it can no longer be done. That's part of what Logitech removed during their "update" a couple of months ago. They're saying it will come back the end of July. Don't hold your breath...


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have X-10 set up as a device and can control lights (on-off, dim, etc). I just haven't included the X-10 device as part of any given activities yet. I think you might be talking about the issue of having the light turn on, go to full on, then step down via miltiple dim commands?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

JFHughes08088 said:


> I have X-10 set up as a device and can control lights (on-off, dim, etc). I just haven't included the X-10 device as part of any given activities yet. I think you might be talking about the issue of having the light turn on, go to full on, then step down via miltiple dim commands?


Don't you have to be operating in RF mode to work with X-10? I haven't tried it yet, since I only use IR mode.


----------



## JFHughes08088 (Mar 24, 2007)

No. I have a device that accepts X-10 IR commands from the 880 and sends the signal along the power lines. You can see it here http://www.x10.com/products/x10_ir543.htm


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I need to get a couple of x-10's to shut a couple lights off, but I need to find one that works with or is a timer that will still work when turned off. I need to start looking.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> I have searched every where any hints on how to control multil DirecTV devices with the H880?
> 
> Aka: [email protected] R10's and [email protected]


I found my answer in a TIVO forum.... and in short *you have to have the original remote set for the correct device*
[0] Install the basic device settings
[1] Go to the Device in question - DirecTV DVR+HD / TIVO
[2] Click on "Settings"
[3] Click on "Confirm infrared commands" ... 'NEXT'
[4] Follow on screen command to confirm the remotes commands..

With all other remotes such as a 'JP1' programed remote you would input the device settings or choose a command set that matches the orignal remotes device setting... 
... So I was looking for something such as this in the Harmony set-up.
... Also no way to save/share your custom setup for a device...
... No way to sort the 'Device Listings' {Tried to even delete and re-aquire the settings and the device is re-listed in the same order on the remote}

--David


----------



## shadowlight (Apr 28, 2007)

Need help with 880 and HR20. I have not been able to get the 880 to do the list function correctly? Am I being obvious?


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

shadowlight said:


> Need help with 880 and HR20. I have not been able to get the 880 to do the list function correctly? Am I being obvious?


What do you mean that you can't get it work properly? Do you have it set to go to list or is that the problem? You can go into customize and set up for the color buttons, it does not do it automatically. Is this what you are talking about?

Go into customize and use the drop down menus to set the buttons to the function that you want. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

shadowlight said:


> Need help with 880 and HR20. I have not been able to get the 880 to do the list function correctly? Am I being obvious?


There are some attachements to this thread. Look at them. From the forum view, click on the paper clip of this thread.

The word document tells you how to program the custom buttons and the HPIM4880.jpg is a picture of the custom buttons added in. If you need it as a pdf, post again and I can post it as a pdf.


----------



## shadowlight (Apr 28, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> There are some attachements to this thread. Look at them. From the forum view, click on the paper clip of this thread.
> 
> The word document tells you how to program the custom buttons and the HPIM4880.jpg is a picture of the custom buttons added in. If you need it as a pdf, post again and I can post it as a pdf.


Thanks for the information. Will try it out later today. I do have the List button defined but when I press it does not bring up the list. I even tried program by learning it and still no luck. What device name should I use for HR20 under the harmony program? It is possible that I have entered the wrong information.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

shadowlight said:


> Thanks for the information. Will try it out later today. I do have the List button defined but when I press it does not bring up the list. I even tried program by learning it and still no luck. What device name should I use for HR20 under the harmony program? It is possible that I have entered the wrong information.


Make sure you choose PVR, then enter your HR20 (either -700 or -100).


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

NickD said:


> I need to get a couple of x-10's to shut a couple lights off, but I need to find one that works with or is a timer that will still work when turned off. I need to start looking.


You need the IR device (IR543) and an X-10 programmable controller (smarthome.com).

The controller is a small device which plugs into and lives on a wall socket. The controller is programmed, for example via a USB port. The controller then controls the X-10 events per your program -- Front light on at dusk and off 2 hours thereafter; an RF motion detector to activate a light at the back door for 5 minutes and then turn the same light off thereafter; turn Holiday lights on and off automatically; or turn on a sequence of lights when on vacation.

This is the setup I have and it works well with the 890.

So, there are two ways to control the same X-10 device. Via the 890 remote: the 890 remote talks to it RF receiver which, in turn, sends the associated IR signal to the IR 543 via an IR flasher; or via the controller as discussed above.


----------

